# Miles wants to play for the Pacers



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I just read in my yahoo fantasy league that Darius Miles approached Isiah Thomas after a game recently and told him that he wanted him to come get him out of Cleveland so he could play with the Pacers. That may be interesting. Cleveland would like to have room at the 3 for Lebron, and I'm sure the Pacers would like a player with Miles' potential. I don't know how that trade would be worked out though, maybe Harrington for Miles with other stuff thrown in.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

No question Miles is a talented player but at some point Indiana has to chill. Every year it seems like they make 5-6 moves and Miller is probably the only player who's been there for more than 5 years. I think they're at the point where they have to go out and win some games. They have a solid foundation and some very good talent.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Was it a news source, or did some fan say that? If it is a source do you have a link? Im not doubting you our nothing I just want to read it.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Here you go*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3/3402/news.html


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

very interesting MOTIGS... I wish the Bulls could some way get Miles...


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

the pacers are an attractive team. almost every young potential allstar wants to play there, including darius miles. he was quoted saying "come get me"


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

When can we officially call the Darius hype machine dead? Seriously, he went into the starting role on a crappy team and was supposed to put up all-star numbers and he has done anything but that. (Well, I don't consider 12 points and 7 rebounds per game great stats)


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

lol its only like 7 games into season...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>heatfan</b>!
> lol its only like 7 games into season...


He hates Cleveland already, that had to be expected. :laugh:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> When can we officially call the Darius hype machine dead? Seriously, he went into the starting role on a crappy team and was supposed to put up all-star numbers and he has done anything but that. (Well, I don't consider 12 points and 7 rebounds per game great stats)


Its hard to put up great stats when you have only three offensive threats, and you haven't established a jump shot yet. As soon as he starts nailing the jumper he'll be much much better. Think about it if Kobe and T-Mac didn't have a good jumper and were without much talent around them they would probably average 12-15 a game.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Of course the flipside to that is, if Miles had a reliable jumper the Cavs would actually be a better team. The things that they are missing are outside shooting, a point guard, and depth. Oh well, if he wants out he'll get his shot. But, I doubt he's gonna get the payday that he wants unless he learns how not to disappear in games.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Of course the flipside to that is, if Miles had a reliable jumper the Cavs would actually be a better team. The things that they are missing are outside shooting, a point guard, and depth. Oh well, if he wants out he'll get his shot. But, I doubt he's gonna get the payday that he wants unless he learns how not to disappear in games.


Thats what I meant.... and I agree with everything you just said. except disappearing, I think Ricky tries to do too much sometimes.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

They pacers are already pretty loaded at the 3. I wonder how they could make that work. When he is a free agent he might get his chance.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He would make a scary big front line with Miller and O'Neal, that is for sure.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> He hates Cleveland already


Who doesn't?:laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Isn't this tampering? And couldn't there be some kind of punishment for it? I'm just curious, because that's exactly what it sounds like to me.

-Tim


----------

